# Just Checking In



## outdoorslife (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey there everyone Brandon here,
I just wanted to check in and see how everyone has been doing so far. I know its early for us as trapping doesn't get real good until its gets colder, but us members of We Dont Need A Cool Name Outdoors have trapped 2 *****. Both were caught using Duke 1.5CS traps with **** Crunch bait from Keg Creek Baits and Lures. Marty over at Keg Creek really makes a quality **** bait and I highly recommend his products to all trappers.
Best of luck out there and keep all of us here updated.
Thanks,
Brandon
We Dont Need A Cool Name Outdoors


----------

